# Hairless rat cold and lethargic



## Jess Of TheFatRatChannel (Jan 31, 2013)

Hello everyone, just a second ago i found my hairless boy, Gaius, not looking to well in his cage. I got him out for a cuddle and he's getting colder and colder which is scaring me. He wont eat, even soft foods and is struggling to walk, he rolled onto his back and can only seem to drag himself along. He's drinking little and often but when i pull his skin up around his neck it sinks back very very slowly which makes me think he is dehydrated. I can't get him into the vets until tomorrow morning but i don't think he'll last that long. I've been doing some research and i think it might be heart failure. 

Has anyone experienced this?


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Get him a heating pad and pump whatever food you can. Get pedialyte to hydrate him. If he'll only eat oatmeal, id forego nutritional value to caloric intake. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jess Of TheFatRatChannel (Jan 31, 2013)

I can't seem to get any food into him, he's able to muster up enough strength to head butt or push away whatever food i'm offering. I even tried wet dog food which i've never seen a rat refuse before. He's colder than any living rat i've ever had even wrapped in a blanket with a heater and lots of cuddles! He is drinking lots now though.

I don't understand, he was running and playing with his cage mates yesterday, completely fine!


----------



## Jess Of TheFatRatChannel (Jan 31, 2013)

If it helps at all, one of his back feet has gone dark red and stiff, the toes won't move! Does this mean the blood isn't circulating right?


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

It s indicative of heart failure. Call your vet, usually they make exceptions for pets who may be imminently dying. 

I'm not sure what can be done for him, since I don't know what is causing it but euthanasia is better than a slow death. Maybe he has oxygen intake issues or something aspirin could help. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jess Of TheFatRatChannel (Jan 31, 2013)

Thank you for your help nanashi7, but sadly Gaius past away in my arms. He seemed to have a seizure/heart attack and then it happened very quickly. :'(


----------



## tori_m (Mar 5, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear that he passed  At least he lived a happy life and was very loved!


----------

